# Faded brown front cap, what did you do to fix it?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 2013 250RS with a severely faded front cap. I'm wondering what others have done to fix and how much it cost them. On the other hand did you just say fixing it isn't worth the price and left it as is. If you purchased new front graphics, where did you get them?

The remainder of the trailer is in pretty good shape. I just hate how the cap looks. I've tried oxidation removers and fiberglass restorers with no real improvement.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine got repainted with car paint and haven’t had a problem since from my dealer. Luckily for mine it happened shortly after I bought it and was still under warranty and Keystone paid for it all. My understanding is there was a class action lawsuit but not sure what came of it or if it fell through. I asked The dealer how much that costs and I believe it was around $3K. Other people in this forum have had similar issues and I’ve seen some just repaint themselves to having the dealer do it.


----------



## rwilking (Jul 29, 2013)

I used the Poli Glow system, you can use it over the graphics. Its a chore and has to be redone regularly but it worked to a point. You would use the Poli Ox first since yours is so bad, then the Poli Prep and finally the Poli Glow. Its pricey but the only other alternative I have seen in to repaint. I did manage to get some replacement graphics from Keystone, through the dealer. Some had be discontinued though. Welcome to Our poli glow products Store


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

You can test out the 3M family of fiberglass/gelcoat restorers. It will take some effort. If the gelcoat is too far gone, you'll need to get iot painted. This is a straight forward paint job....no body work. Prep, prime, paint, seal. I would guess $2000 at a reputable auto body repair shop using HIGH quality products. When done, it will look brand new!

Decals.....
Found THIS on Amazon....


----------



## Tekoanme (Jul 22, 2017)

I opted to do the repair myself since it was out of warranty & I was trying to save money. I also never wanted to see the cap fading & ugly again. I sanded , prepped, & rolled a light grey bed liner on mine. The product came from a company in Florida called Durabak. I ordered 1 gallon of smooth. I had plenty, I rolled 2 coats which stuck & dried well. I ordered a decal off ebay, which I was pleased with. I should never have to be concerned with this again. The surface is smooth with a very light texture, the only disappointment is I can see a few roll lines. Not sure if there is an easy way of rolling & not getting roll lines, but I can live with it. Its very durable, fade resistance, I can pressure wash off the bugs without a concern. I love our camper, but Keystone should be ashamed with not addressing this well know issue unless its within 2 years or so of new.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

If that's the case, you can paint a new design on your motorhome. To guarantee that the first layer of paint clings to the RV's surface, use a bonding primer. The paint will produce ugly bubbles if the primer is not used. Furthermore, the paint will be susceptible to cracking and simple removal from natural elements like rain and strong winds.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

While it may not appear to be a significant stage, preparing the exterior of a travel trailer is one of the most critical aspects of the job. This will assist to keep the work looking beautiful while also preventing it from being harmed while in use.


----------

